# Seen any good movies lately???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Seems that good movies come in waves and droughts...but right now we are certainly saturated...just recently saw _Rocky Balboa_...some may laugh...but this was probably the best movie I've seen in years, arguably the best Rocky movie, and easily Sly's best work in the past 2 decades. I loved everything about it, the story, the cinematography, the acting...and truth be told, I was really impressed by Antonio Tarver...perhaps if he ever ends up in dire financial straits like so many former boxers unfortunately seem to do...he could have a promising acting career...deffinately worth a look if you're a fan of sports movies, or if you're just interested in seeing the last chapter in the most inspirational saga in the history of cinema...

any other flicks out there worth plunking down $10.50 plus popcorn for???


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

The Queen.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

*"The History Boys"*

I liked " The History Boys" a lot. Plan to go see "The Good Shepard" tomorrow, and see how good a job Len Logsdail did in his first big movie role.

Joe


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Inland Empire by David Lynch. OK so it is a Lynch movie which is to say it certainly isn't everyones cup of tea but it's worth seeing even if only for Laura Derns performance.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> just recently saw _Rocky Balboa_...some may laugh...but this was probably the best movie I've seen in years, arguably the best Rocky movie, and *easily Sly's best work in the past 2 decades*.


That's setting the bar pretty low. 2006 was not a banner year for the cinema. The only decent flicks I saw that were released this year were Woody Allen's _Scoop_ and _The Last King of Scotland_, and neither of those will ever end up on anyone's top 100 list. Over the past weekend I watched _Pride and Prejudice_ from last year and that was very well done. Nothing I saw in a theater this year could hold a candle to a single episode of _The Wire_


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Lushington said:


> The only decent flicks I saw that were released this year were Woody Allen's _Scoop_ and *The Last King of Scotland*, and neither of those will ever end up on anyone's top 100 list.


_The Last King of Scotland_ was a great movie, it's a shame that a movie like that doesnt have a snowball's chance in hell of even being nominated for best picture (I'd also throw _Rocky Balboa_ one of those nominations [yes, it IS that good])...

Forrest Whittaker is right up there with Val Kilmer as one of the most under-rated actors of our time...


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The last ones I saw were "Borat" and "Casino Royale."


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

I saw "The History Boys" after the trailer grabbed my interest, but was a little disappointed with the film. "History Boys" felt like it was trying to cram too many themes into the 2.5 hours. I assume it was based on a book, and the screen adaptation would have been better of had it focused a little more. The actors' performances seemed a bit flat, too. The movie was very funny at some parts though, and was enjoyable overall.

I seem to be alone in thinking Cansino Royale was lousy, too. Where everyone else was seeing nuance in Craig's performance I thought he was stiff. The goofy action sequences were still there, despite everyone saying otherwise. The chase at the begenning was at least fun to watch, but the sinking building at the end was lame. Also, for such a supposedly cold-blooded badass, 007 makes so many unsound decisions and gets blindsided so often, that I just can not believe in the character. The poker game was unbelievable as well, and cliched. 

Oh, this is a thread about good movies? This year I enjoyed The Departed more than anything else. When you break this pic down into its individual parts, you can find a lot of flaws and things to criticize, but it's just such expert film-making that everything is forgivable. In terms of pacing and suspense and just coolness it's the best film released this year. 

I'll second Phinn's recomendation of The Queen. It's well written and directed, but it's the casting that will blow you away. I cant think of the name of the actress who played the queen, but it's the best performance of the year. If the job of the actor is to become their role, the Academy has to give her the award. 

Borat was pretty funny, I guess. Maybe I need to lighten up, but something about the way he takes advantage of people does not sit well with me.


Can't wait to see Children of Men.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

I also enjoyed Pride and Prejudice this year.

Nice day


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I saw _Borat _over Christmas. It was semi-funny in places but the grossout factor negated whatever value the thing might have had.

So no, I haven't seen any good movies lately.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

PennGlock said:


> .
> 
> I'll second Phinn's recomendation of The Queen. It's well written and directed, but it's the casting that will blow you away. I cant think of the name of the actress who played the queen, but it's the best performance of the year. If the job of the actor is to become their role, the Academy has to give her the award.


That was Helen Mirren, who had the distinction of playing both Elizabeth I and Elizabeth II in flims released this year. Mary(s), Anne, and Victoria can't be far behind. If only the superb Ms. - or is it Dame? - Mirren had taken roles as Boudica and Lady Jane Grey in her youth; although she did play George III's Queen Consort, Charlotte, in _The Madness of King George_. Now that she is getting on in years Maggie Smith and Judi Dench are going to find roles hard to come by. Perhaps they should follow Glenda Jackson into Parliament.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> I saw _Borat _over Christmas. It was semi-funny in places but the grossout factor negated whatever value the thing might have had.


_Borat_ was a one-note joke that was about 80 minutes too long. _The Beverly Hillbillies_' treatment of the confused and uncomprehending yokel in the big city was much funnier. The nude wrestling bout between Borat and Bagatov was ghastly. However, given that the film was a smash I'm sure that the Borat "franchise" is just getting started, and the Roman numerals will soon be sprouting like mushrooms in the cowshitte outside the door of Borat's Kazakhstani hovel.


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

Volver and the Last King of Scotland.

koji


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

The Queen, yes. 

Also Ken Loach's "The Wind that Shakes the Barley" (good costumes incidentally - some interesting military uniforms in particular).


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

We're still waiting for an opportunity to see _The Queen_. Helen Mirren is a great actress, and from what we've seen, pulls it off magnificently in looks and mannerisms.

:teacha: If you are looking for _The Good Shepherd_, make sure that you spell it correctly, or it will elude you.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

We have long commutes and don't get to the movies very often. They've started showing classic movies every now and then in an old, 2,000-seat theater next to the ocean that somehow avoided being carved up into a 12-plex. We saw "Auntie Mame" last week. Unfortunately, there were seven patrons. I got up to double-check whether I had locked the car, and the ticket-taker asked if I wanted them to stop the movie. I think he was kidding. After the movie we talked to the people doing this and they said they need 60 people per show to break even. It was nice to see a movie in a theater that size again, but I can't see that this is going to last.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

crs said:


> We have long commutes and don't get to the movies very often. They've started showing classic movies every now and then in an old, 2,000-seat theater next to the ocean that somehow avoided being carved up into a 12-plex.


I really wish studios would re-release some of their classic movies for the big screen again. I'd love to see Lawrence of Arabia or Ben Hur as it was meant to be seen.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I have not gone to a theatre in a few years. I never cared much for the movie crowd and I have just made my home system too nice to make bothering with the theatre something I am willing to do. So my movie viewing is dated.

One good movie I recently rented was _The Groomsmen_, an Ed Burns movie set on Stanton Island. It was a pretty enjoyable slice of life type movie. _The Breakup_, with Vince Vaughn and Jennifer Aniston was also actually quite enjoyable and while humourous, had some real moments concerning a break up. I watched _Dirty Pretty Things_, an English flick about immigrants and organ piracy in London, and found it riveting.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

The Queen I saw awhile back. Very good, but it seemed a lot like an awful lot of Masterpiece Theater dramas I have seen over the years.

Last King of Scotland was a powerful movie, and Forrest Whittaker was indeed superb. The movie suffered somewhat from the fact that there was no really sympathetic major character. However, had the protagonist been a really good man, and not a morally compromised weakling, he would have quickly distanced himself from Amin and there wouldn't have been any story.

I also liked "Babel' quite a lot. My wife liked it even better than I did.

I saw "Apocalypto" on Saturday. I was unimpressed. Once you got beyond the schtick of the all-Indian cast speaking Mayan (which many were obviously doing laboriously and with difficulty), it was unimpressive (I thought). It was a historical mishmash of theories on the collapse of the classical Mayan era, and then suddenly we find at the end it's 500 years later. It was lurid and melodramatic beyond belief. The Mayans were portrayed as much more sanguinary and Aztec-like than they probably were, from what little I know about the topic. Finally, much of the movie struck me as a pretty close knock-off of the 1966 (?) film "The Naked Prey" starring Cornell Wilde.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I saw apocolypto this weekend, too. first movie in a movie theatre for a while, maybe i have seen 4 movies in the past 4 years. 

I liked it, although I will agree with all of LJ's points.

I found it interesting that they had been able to put together such a good visual representation of the pre-columbian world, although it was a mash of various cultures and era, I don't believe anybody has every put the effort and money into trying to put together that type of scenery and custumes.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Happy Feet. Excellent. Saw it twice in fact. Best kids flick since Finding Nemo.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you for the excellent reviews, Jan. I'll share them with "The Husband", who will appreciate your opinions!:idea:


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> The Queen I saw awhile back. Very good, but it seemed a lot like an awful lot of Masterpiece Theater dramas I have seen over the years.


For all its virtues, _The Queen _did have a "made-for-television" quality about it. I wonder if The Queen has seen _The Queen_? If Mirren's portrayal is accurate, HRH would probably give it a pass. It's also nice to see an actor of James Cromwell's age continue to carve out a thriving film career. He seemed to break through with _Babe_ about a decade ago and he's been turning up everywhere since.



> Finally, much of the movie struck me as a pretty close knock-off of the 1966 (?) film "The Naked Prey" starring Cornell Wilde.


Which itself was an adaptation of the famous story of Mountain Man John Coulter's nude flight from the Blackfeet. _The Naked Prey_ is one of the strangest star vehicles ever. Wilde directed himself in the film - and gave himself practically no lines! He did get to film himself running around the savannah (nearly) naked for most of the flick, so perhaps that was consolation.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

"We are Marshall" might be a bit schmaltzy for a true critic, but I really liked it.


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Not any current releases, but I saw the following on the premium channels:

"The Day Of The Jackal" - Still one of the best detective thrillers ever made. Edward Fox - totally amoral.
"The Forgotten" - Psychological thriller. Could have been better, but was still very entertaining.
"The Man Who Would Be King" - Probably Michael Caine's and Sean Connery's best movie.
Received "The Da Vinci Code" on CD. Good watch, but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

globetrotter said:


> I saw apocolypto this weekend, too. first movie in a movie theatre for a while, maybe i have seen 4 movies in the past 4 years.
> 
> I liked it, although I will agree with all of LJ's points.
> 
> I found it interesting that they had been able to put together such a good visual representation of the pre-columbian world, although it was a mash of various cultures and era, I don't believe anybody has every put the effort and money into trying to put together that type of scenery and custumes.


I've yet to see _Apocalypto_, and probably won't until it is available on cable or DVD, as no one seems to consider it a must-see. This is too bad, as pre-conquest Mesoamerica would seem to be an almost ideal subject for an epic film in the old style, and Cortez's conquest of the Mexica empire is just crying out for the Spielberg/Jackson treatment. If handled properly, the _conquistadores_ initial entry into Tenochtitlan could, by itself, become a classic of cinematic spectacle.

I watched _The Winslow Boy_ over the weekend, which I missed during its intitial release several years ago. Quite good. The period detail, so far as I could tell, was first-rate, and there were several excellent performances. One very interesting feature of the film was its sympathetic portrayal of the - alleged - rigid social conventions of the time. Most film treatments of the Victorian and Edwardian eras portray the strict code of bourgeois decorum prevailing in those decades as virtually a living death, a social straightjacket that suppressed all true human feeling and condemned its adherents to desperate lives that as likely as not ended in the madhouse, if not in suicide. _The Winslow Boy_ had none of that. Although its charcters spoke to one another in complete sentences and observed formalities of dress and behavior, there was no scarcity of feeling between and among them, no dearth of love, affection, and passion. It would be interesting to know if this sympathetic view of a vanished world is present in Terence Ratigan's play, or was a consequence of David Mamet's adaptation and direction.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

pendennis said:


> Not any current releases, but I saw the following on the premium channels:
> 
> "The Day Of The Jackal" - Still one of the best detective thrillers ever made. Edward Fox - totally amoral.


Watched it last night again on the Sundance channel. It gets better each time I watch it. Great attention to detail little found in many of today's movies.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Of the recent crop I've seen: 

1. Apocalypto 
2. Charlotte's Web 
3. Happy Feet
4. Dream Girls 
5. Babel 
6. Letters from Iwo Jima 
7. Borat
8. Volver 
9. Little Miss Sunshine,

Dream Girls was far and away the most inspirational while Babel was most moving and Little Miss Sunshine was the quirkiest (in a good way).

Still need to see Pan's Labyrinth, Last King of Scotland, The Queen, Notes on a Scandal and Pursuit of Happyness.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Casino Royale


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Lushington said:


> I've yet to see _Apocalypto_, and probably won't until it is available on cable or DVD, as no one seems to consider it a must-see. This is too bad, as pre-conquest Mesoamerica would seem to be an almost ideal subject for an epic film in the old style, and Cortez's conquest of the Mexica empire is just crying out for the Spielberg/Jackson treatment. If handled properly, the _conquistadores_ initial entry into Tenochtitlan could, by itself, become a classic of cinematic spectacle.


Well, there was "Captains from Castille." I saw it as a little boy about 55 years ago and don't remember much of it. You seem to be knowledgeable about old movies--ever see it, and was it any good? I just remember Cortez ordering his cannon to fire and the Spaniards marching around the bloodstained teocallis and little else.

The novel on which it was based would be very politically incorrect by today's standards! I read it in prep school, maybe 49 years ago. As I recall, it concludes with the hero giving his hoydenish inamorata a good beating with his belt to put her in her place!


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Well, there was "Captains from Castille." I saw it as a little boy about 55 years ago and don't remember much of it. You seem to be knowledgeable about old movies--ever see it, and was it any good? I just remember Cortez ordering his cannon to fire and the Spaniards marching around the bloodstained teocallis and little else.


I saw it years ago as well. It was so-so as I recall, but even as a child I couldn't get past Lee J. Cobb as a _conquistador_ and Cesar Romero as Cortez - for those of a certain age, Romero will always be The Joker from the The Batman television series, and thus hard to take seriously in a dramatic role. Of course, if an updated version of _Captain_ were to be made nowadays either Antonio Banderas or Benicio Del Toro would likely be cast as Cortez, and that might be just as bad. And let's not forget Herzog's _Aguirre, The Wrath of God_, a really good film. We need more of that kind of thing. Actually the ideal director for a flim about the adventures of Cortez or Pizarro would have been Kurosawa, but he's gone to the big screening room in the sky, where the popcorn is always fresh and the critics are always kind.



> The novel on which it was based would be very politically incorrect by today's standards! I read it in prep school, maybe 49 years ago. As I recall, it concludes with the hero giving his hoydenish inamorata a good beating with his belt to put her in her place!


I haven't read the novel, but this is merely historical verisimilitude, right? I mean, how is a pillaging _conquistador_ supposed to treat his inamorata, especially if she acts hoydenishly? The woman's lucky she didn't get the flat of the Captain's Castilian blade across her backside.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of the memorable films seen in 2006:

The Departed
Science of Sleep
Volver
Pursuit of Happyness
Casino Royale
Inside Man
Miami Vice
The Queen
Inland Empire

9 titles, meaning if you exclude the summer it's one film per month. Not bad.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Pan's Labyrinth.


That is one I would really like to go see. Did you also like _The Devil's Backbone? _


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Surprised that this thread died -- or did another movie thread pick up where this left off? For some reason not quite clear to me, cultural threads seem to stall out on AAAC while leading long healthy lives at Style Forum and Fedora Lounge. What's up with that? I tried to re-boot the AAAC reading thread, but to little interest. Nonetheless, I'll give it another try with film:

My movie watching slowed down a bit last week because of busy times at work and a couple of evening commitments. But I did catch up with the Best Actor and Actress of 2006, Helen Mirren and Forest Whitaker, who won every statuette and critic's award out there. I have the greatest respect for both actors, but although their award-winning performances were quite good, the movies that featured them were less than exciting.

_The Queen_ is smooth and watchable, but despite good efforts from the entire cast -- Michael Sheen is delightful as Tony Blair -- it doesn't amount to much finally; it doesn't seem to have a point of view. Peter Morgan's screenplay hedges its bets so you can't tell whether the movie is meant to be pro-monarchy or anti-monarchy; and it needs to be one or the other, since it doesn't have the artistic distinction to be interesting and, simultaneously, neutral. This feeling of being nowhere in particular plays out awkwardly in a couple of ways: there is a symbolic sub-plot about a stag that is frankly embarassing in a first-year play-writing class kind of way (and Morgan is an acclaimed playwright); and late in the film Sheen is saddled with a little outburst defending the Queen that comes out of the blue and should have stayed there.

Elizabeth II is not the most difficult role that the marvelously accomplished Helen Mirren will ever play. Take a stiff character, apply a little shading, a little subtlety -- any A-list actor had better be able to do that. Mirren's praise for this role is disproportionate to that for the more challenging roles she has played, but goes along with the recent tendency for the Academy Awards to reward the best impersonation of a famous person (Philip Seymour Hoffman's Truman Capote, Jamie Foxx's Ray Charles, Cate Blanchett's Katharine Hepburn).

As does the acclaim for Forest Whitaker's Idi Amin. Although Whitaker is tailor-made for the part and is undoubtedly commanding in it, the Amin of _The Last King of Scotland_ has no internality, and so again, the assignment is only so difficult. Dramatically, the film (which is based on a novel, people may be surprised to learn, not on the actual historic record) is a sorry mess, starting somewhat promisingly but quickly descending into melodrama and ludicrousness. As in _The Queen_, the supporting cast -- James McAvoy, Kerry Washington, Gillian Anderson, Simon McBurney -- is first-rate. But the film falls far short of an obvious model, Peter Weir's _The Year of Living Dangerously_. Interestingly, the same Peter Morgan who wrote _The Queen_ co-wrote this screenplay -- although blame for the maladroit plotting may fall on the source novelist Giles Foden.

On the more positive side of the ledger, I watched another of the famous Val Lewton horror productions, _Bedlam_, starring Boris Karloff and directed by Mark Robson. A good rule of thumb is that any film that starts with William Hogarth prints under the opening credits is going to be wickedly cool, and that is exactly right in this case. This story of the infamous Bedlam insane asylum is cleverly thought out and beautifully executed, with wonderful and believably-in-period art direction, photography, acting, and direction. There is actually no fantasy element to the film at all; it is a historical film about real horrors, and an uncommonly effective one. The Lewton films live up to their legend!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmmm...I actually really enjoyed _The Last King of Scotland_...I honestly thought it was one of the better movies to come out in recent memory...I thought it made the transition from book to film pretty well...it was dramatic without "insisting upon its self" like so many movies with some historical basis do. I thought that the acting was good, and I loved the actual look of the film. The story while not necessarily historically acurate, was still interesting, and painted a pretty good picture of what was going on at the time (or at least what the history books tell me was going on at the time), and I loved the music...all in all I thought it was a good movie...

Of recent movies, I have seen nothing that really "moved" me...I liked _American Gangster_ and _10,000 BC_ was okay too (although it was nothing I'd buy on Blu-Ray)...Kinda looking forward to the new _Speed Racer_ movie just because I was such a fan of the cartoon as a kid...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> hmmmm...I actually really enjoyed _The Last King of Scotland_..[]...one of the better movies...[]...good,...[]... pretty good picture ...[]... all in all I thought it was a good movie...


You are right, sir. It was a good movie. :icon_smile:


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

"No Country for Old Men" was great. It was also no country for trad, btw.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Rossini said:


> You are right, sir. It was a good movie. :icon_smile:


hmmmm...looks like I've got an admirer...

well let me just say that I admire your free time...tell me...is it that you have no life, or just no job???


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> hmmmm...looks like I've got an admirer...
> 
> well let me just say that I admire your free time...tell me...is it that you have no life, or just no job???


No, seriously, it was a good movie. :icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

If ever a movie was calculated to make one (well, me) feel good about having withdrawn from the romantic and sexual arena, that movie would be _Closer_. And a mighty impressive film it is, too, possibly the best film that Mike Nichols has ever directed. The generally embittered (and, I believe, quite realistic) tone about relationships is one which _Closer_ shares with _Bad Timing_, _Short Cuts_, Nichols's own _Carnal Knowledge_, all versions of _Les Liaisons Dangereuses_, many Bergman films, all Fassbinder films, and (in somewhat disguised form) most Woody Allen films. _Closer_, adapted by Patrick Marber from his own acclaimed play, is particularly savage and formally rigorous. Although other people are visible in many scenes, and one or two of them get a line to speak, essentially the movie plays out as a series of getting together and/or breaking apart scenes between four individuals in various permutations, played brilliantly by Jude Law, Natalie Portman, Julia Roberts, and Clive Owen. (Owen and Portman had more acclaim because their roles are showier, but Law and Roberts are equally good; I don't think Roberts has _ever_ been better.) We never get to see how these four are with other people or _during_ relationships; we can only base our reaction to them on the limited slices of behavior we do see. Of course that is true in a sense of all drama, but Marber doesn't pretend to give you more than he does.

Rather than give more away, I'll just urge you to see this film, if you haven't. It's a very fine movie.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fool's Gold with Matthew Maconahey.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> hmmmm...I actually really enjoyed _The Last King of Scotland_...I honestly thought it was one of the better movies to come out in recent memory...I thought it made the transition from book to film pretty well...it was dramatic without "insisting upon its self" like so many movies with some historical basis do. I thought that the acting was good, and I loved the actual look of the film. The story while not necessarily historically acurate, was still interesting, and painted a pretty good picture of what was going on at the time (or at least what the history books tell me was going on at the time), and I loved the music...all in all I thought it was a good movie...


SPOILER ALERT FOR THOSE WHO HAVEN'T SEEN THE FILM

Here are some of my issues:

The subplot of the doctor having an affair with one of Amin's wives and her needing to abort their child was, in my view, a lame and unbelievable device;

The whole opening 40 minutes, which sets up some interesting possibilities, is essentially thrown away (and the wonderful Gillian Anderson with it);

There is no pay-off for the presence of the British diplomat played by Simon McBurney;

The final sacrifice by the other doctor is not well prepared for, nor do we discover whether it was worthwhile;

THe directorial tone and visual style are as wobbly as one might expect from a first-time fiction feature maker.

As I mentioned, _The Last King of Scotland _is modeled to an appreciable extent on _The Year of Living Dangerously_, but I believe that is a much superior film; as is, on an African subject, Fernando Meirelles's _The Constant Gardener._


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I can see what you're saying Re: the whole abortion part of the plot...I guess it was supposed to tie in the fact that Amin really did have one of his wives killed and dismembered, I'll admit that I dont know enough about the situation to say wheather the reason was ever made clear in real life, but I think this was just a matter of creative license filling int he blanks for the sake of the story.

I aggree that the opening kind of set us up for something that never materialized...the way I took it, and I could be very wrong here, was just that it was supposed to illustrate how random the whole situation was. 

I kind of took the British Diplomat carachter to be a sort of instigator or something...especially towards the end when Dr. Garrigan decides that he needs to leave and he comes to him for help, I mean, the way I saw it, that, plus the situation with Kay basically set up the whole ending with the headache pills and everything that followed...


I also aggree with the whole unexpected plot twist of the other Dr. helping him, it was never really explained at all, especially sence throughout the entire film we're given the impression that the other Dr. didnt have much use for Nicholas.

Now, as I said before I loved the look of the film...I thought it had a kind of surreal, foggy look to it, but was at the same time very vibrant and crisp (if that makes any sense).

I dunno...I guess it's jsut like anything else...it's jsut a matter of taste...as the saying goes, the world would be a very boring place if we all liked the same things...


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Good exchange, and I respect your views. I can certainly believe that Amin would have a wife killed and dismembered, but the way it tied in to the context of this story didn't convince me. You make a case for the visual style.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Into the Wild, despite the wildly overrated soundtrack by Eddie Vedder.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Just saw Rescue Dawn with Christian Bale. A few flaws but worth watching.


----------

